# Unterschiede zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 RAM



## samet (1. März 2012)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied? Nur in der Geschwindigkeit oder auch von der Architektur her?


----------



## XT1024 (1. März 2012)

DDR2 RAM passt nicht in DDR3 slots falls das die Frage war.



> DDR3-SDRAM-Speichermodule (DIMM) besitzen 240 Kontakte/Pins  (...);  sie sind trotz gleicher Pinzahl nicht zu DDR2-SDRAM kompatibel und  besitzen unterschiedliche Einkerbungen.


DDR-SDRAM


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. März 2012)

DDR3 setzt auf hohen Takt, hat dafür aber auch langsamere Latenzen.
DDR2 setzt auf straffe Latenzen, hat dafür aber einen langsameren Takt...

Außerdem braucht DDR2 normalerweise 1,9V während DDR3 schon mit 1,5V  auskommt. Es gibt natürlich Abweichungen, aber das sind so die  Standardriegel.

Bis zu einem gewissen Takt kann man noch mit DDR2 etwa die selbe Geschwindigkeit wie mit DDR3 erreichen.
DDR2 800MHz CL5 entspricht in etwa DDR3 1600MHz CL9.

Nur ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, an dem DDR3 noch schneller werden kann, während DDR2 seine Grenze erreicht hat.


----------



## samet (1. März 2012)

Aber diese Grenzen sind doch für normalanwender nicht wichtig oder? also wenn man ddr2 hat braucht man nicht auf ddr3 umrüsten?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Umrüsten lohnt da nicht, das sind ein paar % Performanceunterschied, also nur im messbaren Bereich, nicht spürbar.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Umrüsten lohnt da nicht, das sind ein paar % Performanceunterschied, also nur im messbaren Bereich, nicht spürbar.



Außerdem braucht man dann meistens ein neues Mainboard, da nur ganz wenige Modelle Slots für DDR2 UND DDR3 haben - und dann lohnt es sich schonmal erst recht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. März 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> DDR3 setzt auf hohen Takt, hat dafür aber auch langsamere Latenzen.
> DDR2 setzt auf straffe Latenzen, hat dafür aber einen langsameren Takt...
> 
> Außerdem braucht DDR2 normalerweise 1,9V während DDR3 schon mit 1,5V  auskommt. Es gibt natürlich Abweichungen, aber das sind so die  Standardriegel.
> ...



Das ist nicht alles richtig so.

DDR3 RAM braucht weniger Spannung, weil es in einem kleineren Herstellungsverfahren gefertigt wird.
Doppelte MHz gehen auch in etwa mit einem doppelten Datendurchsatz einher.

Geändert wurde das sog. Prefetching mit jeder DDR-Generation. Um bei höherer Datendichte (vgl. Kisten in einem Lagerregal) nicht mehr Steuerleitungen zu benötigen, werden einfach mehrere Bits nacheinander bei einem Lesevorgang gelesen. (in etwa so, als ob statt 4 Gabelstaplern je 1 Kiste gleichzeitig herausholen nur einer 4 Kisten nacheinander) Das erhöht die Latenz (= Anzahl der Speichertakte bis der Dateninhalt zur Verfügung steht).

Dynamic Random Access Memory

Verständlicherweise sind CL5 bei 800MHz dennoch etwa genau solange wie CL9 (eigentlich CL10) bei 1600MHz. (in Nanosek.)

DDR2-1066 und DDR3-1066 haben somit beide etwa 17 GB/s Datendurchsatz. Alles darüber gibt es nur als DDR3 und (bis auf DDR3-800 MHz) gibt es alles darunter nur als DDR2-Module (bis 400MHz).

Diese ominöse Verdoppelung manchmal im Namen ist nur ein Marketing-Gag. Es werden einfach bei aufsteigender und bei abfallender Taktflanke Daten ausgelesen / geschrieben. Das verändert nicht den Takt, ergibt nur die Namensgebende Double Data Rate.

D.h. für Dich:
Wenn du eins der seltenen Boards mit DDR2 und DDR3 Speicherbänke hast, kannst du DDR3 (vermutlich bis zu DDR3-1333 MHz) dort einsetzen. Das resultiert je nach Anwendung / Spiel in 5-15% Mehrleistung. Das ist gefühlt noch lange nicht wie ein "neuer" PC, aber immerhin etwas.

Die meisten Boards unterstützen nur einen RAM-Typ und dann müsstest du einen Plattformwechsel durchführen.


----------



## samet (2. März 2012)

achso, danke für die antworten


----------



## JackOnell (2. März 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen das DDR3 mit der Doppelten Bandbreite kommt

Hier alles zum Thema


----------



## BastiCharlyB (15. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

ich weiß, der Thread ist schon ein wenig älter. Aber ich möchte aus meinem alten Rechner ohne viel Aufwand und Geld noch ein wenig mehr Leistung holen.

Ich habe einen Core 2 Duo E7200 (2,5 GHz) auf einem ASRock P43R1600Twins-WiFi laufen. Dazu derzeit 3GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (400 MHz), davon 2 mal Qimonda im Dual-Channel und einen No-Name (SpecTek).

Jetzt die Frage: Lohnt es sich noch Arbeitsspeicher nachzurüsten (die Preise sind ja immer noch sehr günstig). Und wenn ja, dann den alten gegen DDR3 tauschen oder lieber noch DDR2 dazu? Das Board packt max. 4GB DDR3 1333 oder max. 16GB DDR2 1066.

Die GraKa hatte ich erst vor kurzer Zeit gegen einen HD7770 getauscht.

Ich möchte mit dem Rechner zocken, habe aber teilweise auch schon Probleme bei mehreren parallel laufenden Programmen.

Für hilfreiche Antworten bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus.

Grüße,
Basti


----------



## Westcoast (15. Dezember 2012)

BasticharlyB

also 4GB ram sollte man mindestes haben. der unterschied zwischen ddr2 und ddr3 ist sehr gering. kannst gerne den ram aufstocken mit ddr2.
ddr3 würde ich nicht nehmen, dass board kann nur bis 4GB ddr3 und ddr2 mit ddr3 mischen geht auch nicht.

für mehr als 4GB ram braucht man allerdings ein 64 bit betriebssystem wegen der addressierung.


----------



## BastiCharlyB (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.

Also Aufrüsten prinzipiell würde also schon was bringen. Jetzt ist eben nur die Frage ob 4GB DDR3 oder mehr als 4GB DDR2. Mein OS kann 64 Bit. Bringen denn bei meinem alten Prozessor (E7200 Core 2 Duo mit 2,5 GHz) mehr als 4GB überhaupt noch was?

Grüße,
Basti


----------



## fragenbold (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Mist 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2012)

Also 4Gb ist wirklich das absolute minimum, aber man sollte noch ein weilchen einigermaßen damit auskommen.
Dazu kommt noch der Prozessor, welcher bei aktuellen Spielen schon extrem in die Knie gehen sollten.

Mein Vorschläge:

1: Hast du momentan kein Geld, hol dir 4GB DDR3 RAM und verscherbel den DDR2er. Sollstest du später mal das Board aufrüsten, kannst du den DDR3 RAM weiter nutzen und eventuell noch was dazu stecken.
2: Hast du momentan Geld, weg mit dem alten Zeug und neues Board, 8GB DDR3 RAM, aktuelle Dualcore oder gleich Quadcore CPU kaufen.


----------



## BastiCharlyB (16. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön für die Antwort. 

D.h. 4GB DDR3 sind besser als z.B. 8GB DDR2? Bzw. lohnen sich bei meiner Kombination nicht mehr als 4GB, egal welche Sorte?

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Vorschlag?

Grüße,
Basti


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

BastiCharlyB schrieb:


> D.h. 4GB DDR3 sind besser als z.B. 8GB DDR2? Bzw. lohnen sich bei meiner Kombination nicht mehr als 4GB, egal welche Sorte?


 
Wer sagt denn sowas?
8GB sind 8GB. RAM Speicher kannst du nicht ersetzen außer mit noch mehr RAM Speicher.


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2012)

Mehr RAM ist natürlich immer besser. Es wäre aber sinnlos, in diese alte System noch viel Geld in Form von 8Gb DDR2 zu stecken.
Dann lieber bloß 4GB DDR3, welchen man aber auch später mit einem neuen Mobo noch verwenden und erweitern kann. Noch dazu ist DDR3 wirklich spotbillig, 4GB gehn schon bei 15€ los.#

Oder du investierst eben gleich sagen wir mal ~180€ und hast einen aktuellen Unterbau, 8GB Speicher und eine deutlich schnellere CPU als deine momentane.


----------



## BastiCharlyB (17. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Hilfe. Das klingt doch sinnvoll. Ich kaufe jetzt 4GB aktuellen DDR3 und kann den in sagen wir 6 Monaten auch noch auf ein neues Board mit aktueller CPU stecken. Macht das Sinn? Sollte ich dann 2 x 2GB wegen Dual-Channel oder lieber einmal 4GB kaufen? Oder kann das Board auf einer Bank gar keine 4GB?

Noch eine Frage: Was würde es mir bringen eine SSD (z.B. 128 GB) zu kaufen und darauf zumindest das OS zu installieren?

Noch mals vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das Forum ist toll, hier bekommt man schnell Feedback.

Grüße,
Basti


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem RAM ist ne echt gute Fage, die ich leider nicht beantworten kann. Im Grunde wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller nur einen Riegel mit 4GB einzusetzen, damit du dann später wenn du auf 8GB aufrüstest nicht gleich 4 Riegel verbauen musst. Du könntest dir auch jetzt schon ein 8GB Kit (2x4GB) holen und erstmal nur den einen Riegel einsetzen.
Aber wiegesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung ob du auf das Board einen 4GB Riegel stecken kannst. Kennst du vielleicht jemanden, bei dem du dir mal einen 4GB Riegel zum ausprobieren borgen könntest?

Zur SSD: Eine SSD bringt immer etwas, selbst bei einem etwas betagten System. Wenn du das System und häufig genutzte Anwendungen drauf machst, wirkt der PC gleich viel schneller.


----------



## BastiCharlyB (17. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Ich werde einfach den Jungs von ASRock mal schreiben ob das mit den 4GB klappt.

[Update] Habe auf der Support-Seite eine Liste mit möglichem Arbeitsspeicher gefunden. Bei DDR3 werden nur 1GB oder 2GB Riegel aufgeführt. Vielleicht ist die Liste aber so alt, dass es damals noch keinen größeren Speicher gab?!? Habe denen jetzt eine Mail geschrieben. [/Update]

Die SSD ist dann meine nächste Option um noch ein wenig aus dem Rechner herauszuholen.

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?

Danke und Grüße,
Basti


----------



## BastiCharlyB (19. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich mal 2 x 2GB DDR3 1600 von Corsair bestellt. Das Board kann zwar max. 1333, aber der Speicher war relativ günstig und so kann ich in vielleicht 6 Monaten für ein neues Board noch so ein Kit kaufen.

Eine SSD steht als nächstes auf dem Wunschzettel.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe bisher und allen ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Grüße,
Basti


----------

